# Breeders and fliers same loft or not?



## Reiki3 (Nov 2, 2009)

I just built an 8' X 12' loft that I have one of the sections with the nest boxes in it (6). I'm thinking of adding another section (already) just for breeders. What would the best way be, make a loft all by itself (8' X 8'), keep the end wall and add two side walls and another end (8' X 20') with a door going from the 8' X 12' to the 8' X 8' or take the siding off the end and move it the 8' and turn the existing end wall into a divider?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Reiki3 said:


> I just built an 8' X 12' loft that I have one of the sections with the nest boxes in it (6). I'm thinking of adding another section (already) just for breeders. What would the best way be, make a loft all by itself (8' X 8'), keep the end wall and add two side walls and another end (8' X 20') with a door going from the 8' X 12' to the 8' X 8' or take the siding off the end and move it the 8' and turn the existing end wall into a divider?


not sure how to calculate all that info..lol.. If your looking for more room and wanting a breeding loft only, I would if I could build a seperate loft for breeding with a small section seperated for the just weaned young birds only, that way they stay safer and will not get picked on by the older birds. but that is just me. I say do what is best for you with keeping in mind the young that needs their own space.


----------



## Reiki3 (Nov 2, 2009)

*I thought it was a little wordy too.*

I have a section just for weaned birds. It’s not too big only 33" X 8'. If you look at my album you can get an idea of what the inside looks like.

I guess I'm trying to find out if it's better to keep the breeders and flyers separate.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Reiki3 said:


> I have a section just for weaned birds. It’s not too big only 33" X 8'. If you look at my album you can get an idea of what the inside looks like.
> 
> I guess I'm trying to find out if it's better to keep the breeders and flyers separate.


yes, keep them seperate, you will always have problems if there are unmated birds in the breeding area... a calm breeding area is what you want ,not a fighting one.. less stress means healthier birds and safe babies.


----------



## Reiki3 (Nov 2, 2009)

Spirit Wings, thanks for the info. That's what I'll do then, just add 8' to the length and keep the existing end wall to seperate the breeders and fliers.


----------

